# Does it matter which slot you put an additional RAM card in?



## Sodapop

Does it matter which slot you put an additional RAM card in?

I recently upgraded the RAM in my computer. It contained two cards in slots 1 and 3 (Or 2 and 4 depending from which side you count). This left me with two slots to add more RAM. One slot was between the two occupied ones and one on the end. I put a new 8 g card in the end or open slot as it was easier to do than putting it between the two cards that were already in there. Computer was been acting weird lately and I wonder if the new card should have gone in between the two cards that came with the computer.

The computer is a HP Pavilion 500-054 Desktop
The Memory card was recommended by Crucial


----------



## Jim Wilde

Generally you should follow the advice given by the motherboard manufacturer. If you haven't got the manual, check on the web-site.


----------



## clee01l

IIRC, there are 4 slots paired two in banks of two on a MB. These should be labeled on the MB as 0,1,2,&3 (or possibly 1,2,3 & 4 for the digitally language challenged). Normally, you fill Bank 1 first and then bank 2. If the RAM is mismatched then you want to  Place matching pairs together If all RAM is the same brand and size, then it does not matter.  If you have 2 4GB RAM cards and 1 8 GB Card then the two 4GB cards go in  slots 0&1. And the single 8GB card goes in slot 2.  If you have 2 8GB cards and 2 4GB cards, then the 2 8GB cards would go in the first two slot..  there are memory test apps that can evaluate the RAM installed. I would run one of those before and after you install the new RAM and compare the reports and the results.


----------



## Sodapop

clee01l said:


> IIRC, there are 4 slots paired two in banks of two on a MB. These should be labeled on the MB as 0,1,2,&3 (or possibly 1,2,3 & 4 for the digitally language challenged). Normally, you fill Bank 1 first and then bank 2. If the RAM is mismatched then you want to  Place matching pairs together If all RAM is the same brand and size, then it does not matter.  If you have 2 4GB RAM cards and 1 8 GB Card then the two 4GB cards go in  slots 0&1. And the single 8GB card goes in slot 2.  If you have 2 8GB cards and 2 4GB cards, then the 2 8GB cards would go in the first two slot..  there are memory test apps that can evaluate the RAM installed. I would run one of those before and after you install the new RAM and compare the reports and the results.



Thanks Cletus,

 I checked the menory and it says 16G, right where I wanted it. Does this mean that the cards are insert in in the proper slots? If not in the proper slots would this cause my problem of videos (notall but some) causing the computer to freeze and auto reboot?


----------



## clee01l

The tool is called mdsched.exe and it is included with windows Open the Start Menu and type in mdsched.exe, then press enter.  Then follow the instructions.

There is also a free program called CPU-z
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------

